# Nice router with excellent depth adjustment.



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I often wonder if the Craftsman router isn't made by Porter-Cable. It looks alot like the PC890.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 12, 2008)

i have two of these routers one for the table and one combo plunge. i have not had any trouble with either one of them


----------



## jake (Apr 5, 2008)

I too have this router and it is a bargain, very nice quality but very decent price. The entire new line of Craftsman routers are variations of this basic design and several have more power, more features etc. I do not not believe it is a Porter Cable, the first three numbers of a Craftsman tool is the supplier. There are lists on the web that give you a reference for the numbers. I have what is called the zip code saw from Sears, a hybrid made by Orion, who is a division of Steel City, and it is 152 as the code. Several of the new power tools coming from Craftsman are made by the company that supplies this router, for example one of the Craftsman Professional circular saws is put out by the same company (it too is a very nice piece but a little pricey, needs to be on sale to be a good value). Seems like Sears is trying to regain the market, as many would agree for a long time they let their quality slip and gained the nickname Crapsman. Way to go Sears for coming back to its roots and not bowing to the trend to cheapen. As we all know most of the tools are now coming out of China but there are quality companies out there, even the big names are sourcing tools from China. Makita had to produce a line of Chinese tools to compete in the world market but at least they monitor the quality fiercely. If you look on the web for Maktec, the tools are sold worldwide to compete. They tried them briefly at Menards in the U.S. but does not seem like they sold enough to gain a foothold in the U.S. I am not in a position to alway buy high end so am glad to see a good tool at a good price like this router.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the plunge base version of this router and I have to say that I would use it any day over the porter cables we use at school.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

My late father in laws old craftsman is emiting "the smell" that says the magic blue smoke is on its way :-( this looks like a good replacement but see one very strange specification on their website "Tough, machined gear box provides efficient power to the router bit. " GEAR BOX?


> ?? since when arn't routers direct drive


?? I assume the copy writers got a little carried away?? . . . .

anyway time for a trip to sears to check it out


----------



## skspurling (Jun 10, 2009)

I have the Menards Masterforce version that is 11 amps, and I have to say these are nice. If you look at the base, it's the same as the Rigid too. I was putting it in a table as an inexpensive 2HP router to swing those big bits that are so common any more. As I was building my standard "non insert plate" top, I noticed a picture that showed a hex wrench used for a router lift on the Ridgid. I thought, "Hmmm… I wonder!" Sure enough, this style of base has a hex cap screw on the bottom of the clamping mechanism for the base. There is even a hole in the foot of the fixed base to offer clearance for a long hex key to reach the adjuster! Cheap router lift built in! Couldn't be cooler. I may have to pick one of these craftsman's up as an extra hand held router.


----------



## JenWoodworking (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, was looking for a decent router that won't blow the bank. Will give Sears one more try, their model from about 6 years ago was still pretty junkie.


----------



## JenWoodworking (Dec 29, 2009)

How does it do with 1/2" bits? Much drag? Could you say run your panel bits on this without burning it out(far from production type use) but still used?


----------

